# Meetings > Workshops >  Εισαγωγή στα Ασύρματα δίκτυα , #3 - Kυριακή 24 Aπριλίου

## papashark

*Κυριακή 24 Απριλίου 12:00*

Σκοπός η εισαγωγή στα ασύρματα δίκτυα και στο AWMN
-Θεωρεία RF
-Ασύρματες συσκευές WiFi 
-Διαμόρφωση σήματος
-Db και περιορισμοί
-Κεραίες
-Κανάλια & Παρεμβολές
-Υπολογισμός Link
-Στήσιμο πολλαπλών link
-Tοπολογία awmn
-Εφαρμογές στο awmn
-Διάφορες Απορείες

Διάρκεια περίπου 3 ώρες
Παρακαλώ όσοι θέλετε να έρθετε, να ρίξετε μια ματιά στο http://ngia.rootforge.org/content/Tutorials/PlugMeIn/ ώστε να έχετε και έτοιμες απορείες.

Μετά έχει και φαγητό συνήθως σε κοντινή ταβέρνα για όσους θέλουν

Tόπος συνάντησης η *Αεραθλητική Λέσχη Αθηνών & Ολύμπου*:

Μπορείτε να έρθετε με τον ηλεκτρικό (κατεβαίνετε στάση Κάτω Πετραλώνων από την μεριά των Κάτω Πετραλώνων και ανεβαίνετε προς Αθήνα).

Για να βοηθήσω όσους έρθουν με δικό τους όχημα, το κομμάτι του χάρτη που βλέπετε ξεκινάει από το Πράκτικερ, μετά είναι το στρατόπεδο, μετά τις αποθήκες, μετά κάτι αθλητικές εγκαταστάσεις και μετά διασταύρωση με Π.Ράλλη, και το στενάκι που είναι η Δαιδαλιδών (που ανεβαίνει από την Πειραιώς προς τις γραμμές) είναι πιο ψηλά μεταξύ του Baby-O και μαγαζί (ο Θεός να το κάνει μαγαζί) με πυροσβεστήρες απέναντι από τα γήπεδα τέννις άμα θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## papashark

Αλλαγή ημερομηνίας κατά μια εβδομάδα αργότερα, λόγο εκτάκτων υποχρεώσεων. (το τόπικ έχει ήδη διορθωθεί)

Παράκληση όσοι θέλουν να έρθουν, να το γράψουν από κάτω.

----------


## Cha0s

Δηλώνω ενδιαφέρον για να έρθω αν και δεν ξέρω μέχρι τότε τι μπορεί να μου τύχει  ::  

2-3 μέρες πριν φέρτε το τόπικ στην επιφάνεια για να ξέρω σίγουρα αν θα περάσω  ::

----------


## ianeira

Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον από εμένα και την Vasiliki. 
Μεσολαβεί μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα και δεν ξέρω αν μέχρι τότε προκύψει κάτι.
Το 12:00 διαπραγματεύεται??

----------


## papashark

Tα πάντα διαπραγματεύονται  ::   ::

----------


## minoas

Πιστεύω να είμαι και εγώ εκεί .

Την ημέρα αυτή τυχαίνει να έχω ρεπό .

----------


## Pater_Familias

Η ενότητα καθαρίστηκε από περιττά.

----------


## dimkasta

Πρέπει να σβησες και το δικό μου πόστ κατά λάθος.
Και γω μέσα αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## Cha0s

Το επαναφέρω μιας και δεν βλέπω κίνηση  ::

----------


## voulou

ενδιαφερομαι. το 12 ειναι σιγουρο?

----------


## nOiz

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έρθω κι εγώ με κανα δυο ενδιαφερόμενους! Μέχρι τότε τα ξαναλέμε!  ::

----------


## papashark

> ενδιαφερομαι. το 12 ειναι σιγουρο?


Ναι

----------


## voulou

οκ!!! μαλλον θα ερθω μαζι με αλλον ενα ενδιαφερομενο

----------


## dimkasta

Άκυρο για μένα παιδιά.
Ανωτέρα βία. 
Γυναίκες τι να πεις.....

----------


## Cha0s

Εγώ δουλέυω το Σάββατο βράδυ οπότε θα αργήσω λιγάκι.  ::

----------


## ianeira

Θα έρθω με την Vasiliki.

----------

